# Leaf bug??? :/



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

i found an insect that looks like a dead leaf. the bug is fully aquatic and seems to lurk at the surface for anything that comes by. i was hoping someone might be able to help identify it. i live in NC about 20 minutes away from the coast. the bug was found in stagnant water and is around 2 inches long. i have seen insects like this before on aquabid being sold as some sort of asian crab or the like.

thanks jason


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Dragonfly larvae maybe? They are evil looking creatures.


----------



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

no dude, this thing is like 2 inches long and 1 inch wide. its not a dragonfly larvae


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2006)

could just be some kind of water beetle.


----------



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

lol i didnt do that well of a search i found it i found it on google image search as "giant water beetle" sry the thing still scares the crap outa me when i look at it... anyways thanks


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2006)

i tried to keep a water beetle once that I found somewhere...cant remember where I found it but it didnt live. Not sure why, didnt eat anything i guess.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

OOHH Those things are so freaky looking!! Do you know how they eat their prey? They paralyze it and then suck the juices out. Pretty gross, huh?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

It scares you?
Good, it should.
By the way, it eats fish, so don't keep it with fish in the same tank. It also has the ability to fly, and if it can't find any fish, that's just what it will do.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2006)

AWESOME!!! :twisted:


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2006)

TheOldSalt said:


> It also has the ability to fly, and if it can't find any fish, that's just what it will do.


maybe that's where mine went...:shock:
although i dont see how, i had it in an eclipse tank which is fully covered by a pretty heavy hood. hmm...


----------



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

ive given it minnows and the minnows dont stand a chance its awsome to watch lol thanks for the help and such


----------



## vinimack720 (Apr 20, 2006)

that thing would be freaky to keep in an aquarium in your bedroom, it could fly out and paralyze you. =-)


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

vinimack720 said:


> that thing would be freaky to keep in an aquarium in your bedroom, it could fly out and paralyze you. =-)



LOL. I doubt it could paralyze a person. I don't think I would want to keep it in a tank anyways...they aren't called toe-biters for nuthin...


----------

